# Will my American accent be an obsticle as an ESL teacher working in Australia?



## wolfgreyadonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am an American living in Australia. I plan on getting my Graduate Diploma in Education as an ESL teacher next year. 

I was wondering if my American accent might be an issue as an ESL teacher in Australia?


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

wolfgreyadonis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am an American living in Australia. I plan on getting my Graduate Diploma in Education as an ESL teacher next year.
> 
> I was wondering if my American accent might be an issue as an ESL teacher in Australia?


You don't have an accent, they do!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Ozz777 said:



> You don't have an accent, they do!


How dare you! 

No it will not be an issue. There are Irish ESL teachers here and they are much harder to understand than Americans

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Wolfgreyadonis

Australia is one of the more multicultural countries in the world and I dont think your accent will be a problem at all. Ultimately it will come down to your teaching skills and you ability to get the subject across to your students.

Good luck.

Regards,


Mark


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

I wouldn't think there would be a problem.. As long as your voice is clear, then I'm sure your students will understand  Some ESL teachers at my high school in Sydney also didn't have an Australian accent. After all, it is a language class and not an accent class


----------

